# DS #4702: Mugen no Frontier: Super Robot Taisen OG Saga Exceed (Japan)



## granville (Feb 24, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5972^^


----------



## xshinox (Feb 24, 2010)

ahh the sequel to og saga endless frontier. can't wait for american version to come out


----------



## granville (Feb 24, 2010)

Incidentally, i hope i got this release and WiZman's World in the correct order, numbered that is. I guess it's no big deal if i didn't, should correct itself if someone can change it back later when we get a better idea of which came first. Several other source are in disagreement on which came first, some even put this before Estpolis.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 24, 2010)

Can't wait for the special edition to be delivered.


----------



## copy_zero (Feb 24, 2010)

In case someone needs it, here is the fix:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BJYZ3P2A

EDIT: Forgot to say I did not make this fix, just found it.


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Feb 24, 2010)

copy_zero said:
			
		

> In case someone needs it, here is the fix:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BJYZ3P2A



Fix already? Or it that one patch that gets used on every game now?


----------



## copy_zero (Feb 24, 2010)

If I got your question right, this is NOT the child's play patcher. It's a fix for this game only.


----------



## Isabelyes (Feb 24, 2010)

YESYESYES i was so waiting for this!


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 24, 2010)

there goes another round of booby traps...


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> there goes another round of booby traps...



and Nana's epic voice acting.


----------



## clegion (Feb 24, 2010)

wait for the us, and if no us version come

i hope someone do a trans then


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 24, 2010)

that is one long title... famitsu gave is 32/40 (which is higher than estopolis) and here are the pics


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 24, 2010)

Is. American Localization confirmed yet?


----------



## LordHaru (Feb 24, 2010)

Ups...fix file not available :x dammit I wanna play T_T


----------



## Zeroneo (Feb 24, 2010)

That's some long release name...


----------



## Chipoltle (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone have a non megaupload or rapidshare link? For some reason, they never work on campus. :/


----------



## BlazerDrive (Feb 24, 2010)

For what is the Fix?
it works on my supercard.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 24, 2010)

Played some of the first game and found it pretty meh. So many people are like "OMG THE BATTLE SYSTEM IS AMAZING" but really I just found it boring. But that's just me.

Not really gonna try this out.

Also, friendly reminder, *do not ask for ROMs or ROM links!*


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 24, 2010)

hopefully this one will be less japped out and slightly easier to follow, I can't remember any of the 10-syllable japanese people/locations but perhaps I'm a dunce.  But also the original left tons of speech untranslated dubs or subs, ridiculous


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 24, 2010)

Finally, this will keep me busy.


----------



## dsrules (Feb 24, 2010)

freeze when saving on M3Real


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG please tell me this is coming stateside.


----------



## ShinRyouma (Feb 25, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> OMG please tell me this is coming stateside.


No announcement about US release yet, maybe it takes a year like the prequel. In the mean time let's play this Jap version


----------



## JordanN (Feb 25, 2010)

dsrules said:
			
		

> freeze when saving on M3Real


Here, use this.
www.share-online.biz/download.php?id=X5H4CDYK0X


----------



## RxMxG (Feb 25, 2010)

more boobs and butts... so where are the mechas?


----------



## Rommstain (Feb 25, 2010)

In case anyone was wondering what they're in for, here's the first PV for the game:


Three more gameplay videos under the spoiler

Grrrrrrrr! Must resist playing before it gets a translation!

Maybe if I only play it for a teensy-weensy bit just to see if they've put any of the Shura Gods battle themes in... 
Y-Yes, I'll just test it.



			
				freestyler3rmg said:
			
		

> more boobs and butts... so where are the mechas?


Duuuuuude, haven't you played the first one? The mechas are there only as bosses\summons and they're human-sized to boot. Mugen no Frontier games are nothing like SRW.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 25, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> hopefully this one will be less japped out and slightly easier to follow, I can't remember any of the 10-syllable japanese people/locations but perhaps I'm a dunce.  But also the original left tons of speech untranslated dubs or subs, ridiculous


That was deliberate, the game would have lost alot of impact if it was completely in english.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL I'm stuck already, in the part where Haken teams up with Axel in the Schlafen Celeste, I can't push the boxes for some reason.
Is this like another AP thingy or am I stupid that I can't see what I have to do?


----------



## Ceesjah (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh god i am gonna die if this is not released in America.. I NEED this game xD I was in love with the first one. 

Also, i would hate if it would be all english.. Should stay the way the first one was!


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

Ceesjah said:
			
		

> Oh god i am gonna die if this is not released in America.. I NEED this game xD I was in love with the first one.
> 
> Also, i would hate if it would be all english.. Should stay the way the first one was!


This.


----------



## Isabelyes (Feb 25, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> LOL I'm stuck already, in the part where Haken teams up with Axel, I can't push the boxes for some reason.
> Is this like another AP thingy or am I stupid that I can't see what I have to do?



You need to hold A.
It takes a while before he'll move, though.

Anyway, this game is amazing.
I love the fact thatyou switch from team to team in the prologues, how battles start (really beautiful!),
I love that the frontier gauge doesn't empty after battle, the main menu is awesome, the different sets of acts,
the breathing, etc etc.

There are just way too much improvements. Also, bosses are nerfed down. I've fought like five bosses,
and none of them took me more then 5 turns to defeat.  Which is nice.
Everything just feels really fluid. and the support attacks are nice, too.
The areas have really improved, too. Also, the different ways to do a training battle (from the menu) are awesome.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried holding A but as Haken didn't move instantly I thought I was doing it wrong. Anyways, thanks for your help.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 25, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boss battles nerfed down? Thats sad.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

I have one more question (NOOB ALERT)
What's the E.gauge and what does it do? I don't recall it being there in the prequel.


----------



## Isabelyes (Feb 25, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I have one more question (NOOB ALERT)
> What's the E.gauge and what does it do? I don't recall it being there in the prequel.
> 
> I heard it had something to do with you blocking enemy attacks,
> ...



Well, I'm only in the beginning of the game (2.5 hours in) so I can't say for sure.


EDIT: From gamefaqs forum:

- Chaining attacks reduces the Exceed gauge. I can't remember what use the Exceed gauge has for though.

The E Gauge is for enemy's Forced Evasion to activate, IIRC.

(That's a quote, mind you)


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> *snip*
> - Chaining attacks reduces the Exceed gauge. I can't remember what use the Exceed gauge has for though.
> 
> The E Gauge is for enemy's Forced Evasion to activate, IIRC.
> ...


Wow, that guy sure knows how to formulate his thoughts.


----------



## Isabelyes (Feb 25, 2010)

i don't know if it's true, though.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> i don't know if it's true, though.


Even if it is, I still don't understand XD


----------



## Isabelyes (Feb 25, 2010)

XD

anyway, I've defeated two more bosses now (some reptile-like guy and...Anne, was it?),
And they were as difficult as the average boss in this game's prequel.

Now, to decide whether that's a good or bad thing...


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> XD
> 
> anyway, I've defeated two more bosses now (some reptile-like guy and...Anne, was it?),
> And they were as difficult as the average boss in this game's prequel.
> ...


Good, I don't like grinding.


----------



## Isabelyes (Feb 25, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you dislike grinding, it should be considered a bad thing that bosses are strong.
Also, I've fought three WR-robots (All bosses), but they were extremely easy.
I mean, WTF?


----------



## megawalk (Feb 25, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I have one more question *(BOOB ALERT)*
> What's the E.gauge and what does it do? I don't recall it being there in the prequel.



just had to do a joke that fits in with this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it was worth my waiting. now i am endlessly playing as much as i want


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow I loved the prequel (not JUST because of the boobs) can't wait for the US release

BTW


Spoiler



*BOOBIES*


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

megawalk said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd, I'm only like 2 hours in and already lots of boobs have come to my sight.
It was boobylicious


----------



## Tetsuo9999 (Feb 26, 2010)

Has anyone gotten this to work on no$GBA/no$Zoomer yet? No matter how many times I patch it, the game still boots me back to the intro screen after walking to the right on the overworld.


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Feb 26, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I have one more question (NOOB ALERT)
> What's the E.gauge and what does it do? I don't recall it being there in the prequel.


Not 100% sure if it's tied to it, but I noticed later on when the meter is full the enemy may pull off a forced evasion.


----------



## Isabelyes (Feb 26, 2010)

Strange thing is that I've seen it maxing out at 10,20 and even 30!
Could it be that this cap is raised if you call an assist attack, or a chain attack?


----------



## Ceesjah (Feb 26, 2010)

From what ive heard, this game is gonna be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And double F cup offcourse xD


----------



## ReiKusanagi (Feb 26, 2010)

Tetsuo9999 said:
			
		

> Has anyone gotten this to work on no$GBA/no$Zoomer yet? No matter how many times I patch it, the game still boots me back to the intro screen after walking to the right on the overworld.



How did saving work for you? Since so far I was able to save without it freezing, haven't tested it more.


----------



## ssj7cloud (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm stuck on the part where you see kaguya in the shrine, because when you go in, there's some dialogue and then it freezes :[


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 28, 2010)

ssj7cloud said:
			
		

> i'm stuck on the part where you see kaguya in the shrine, because when you go in, there's some dialogue and then it freezes :[


Did you patch? If you did, it might just be your flashcart acting up. Or does it freeze there everytime you try?


----------



## Xx-Spitfire-xX (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm getting freezes in this game, even after patching

I'm in Neverland, and when I fight the WR Red armored, particularly when I defeat it, the game freezes up. Every time, without fail. Special or not, cheats or no cheats. 

Sure I can run, but nightmare comes when its part of the story battle, being a grunt to fight with Cardia.

Using an R4 btw


----------



## ssj7cloud (Mar 1, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> ssj7cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




um it does it everytime i try :[ 

like i tried restarting and going up to that point and it just freezes >


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 1, 2010)

ssj7cloud said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try redownloading the rom. If that doesn't work, then I wouldn't know either.


----------



## LufianGuy (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm just going to wait for the US release, I still haven't beaten the first game yet >.


----------



## kuroi_shinigami (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm, it freeze on my acekard using akaio firmware. is the patch on the earlier post gonna fix the freezing problem?


----------

